# co2 reactor recommendations.



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

hey guys, ive been looking for a reactor to replace my inline atomizer but i just cant find one that will fit my needs.

first of all i dont really want to spend more than 25 bucks, i dont want it too big as i have a 48 gallon and its ontop of my dresser so i dont really want it taking too much space.

ok so ive been looking at the insta max mix, ive read some reviews that say it wouldnt work very well on my ecco cause it would take up too much flow.

please some one show me the light.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

anyone? pleeaaasseee


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No clue, I wasn't even able to build my own for less than $25


----------

